# Adding HDDVR question



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

After my install was done, and over these past few days it is apparent to me that I need another HR in my man cave. 2 tuners just isn't enough after you get used to having more at your disposal, which I did with my 722k.

So I have a 4-way splitter outside, the power one going to my room, to the power inserter and then from the inserter to the HR there now. The other wire coming into that same room goes direct to the Cinema Connection Kit. 

I want to add another HR to my room. I think, but do not know, that I can just use a 2-way 'green' splitter with the cable going to the CCK and then have one output got to the CCK and the other to the new HR. Will that work? For info, the cable length from the 4-way to the CCK now is about 25'.

The reason I want to do it this way is that I can do it. Otherwise I would need to hire someone to crawl underneath the house and run another cable from the 4-way splitter.

Assuming I can do this, then should I be able to control the new HR with IR while the current one remains as RF? And is there anything I need to do in the way of 'rebooting' all of this stuff after adding?

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like you could use a 2-way on either coax.
Remotes shouldn't be a problem, as with the right codes, they can be both IR, or both RF, or mixed.
I've got three off one remote.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

So you think with these relatively short cable runs that this shouldn't be a problem? Thanks for that info. I'll most likely order in the next day or three...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> So you think with these relatively short cable runs that this shouldn't be a problem? Thanks for that info. I'll most likely order in the next day or three...


Short cables shouldn't cause any issues. I've got a 4-way feeding everything in one room.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks for the info and help. I've got the HR24 ordered and a couple of the 2-way green splitters.

I got to thinking about the remote situation. Basically the 2nd HR will be connected to the 2nd HDMI port directly on the TV and actually only directly viewed when I'm setting some, but not all events to record. For the remote, once the initialization and 2nd download of updated SW is done, I'll use my iPad with the DirecTV app on it. It is what I use now all the time. Seems to work better than using the actual remote for those functions it supports.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My HR24 should be here today. But my 2-way splitters won't be in until later this week. So I went to a local dealer I know and he gave me a 4-way green splitter. I'm assuming this should work fine too, just not to use the out port that is for the power inserter??

And the out port where the power inserter would normally be connected, does that need a terminator?

thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> My HR24 should be here today. But my 2-way splitters won't be in until later this week. So I went to a local dealer I know and he gave me a 4-way green splitter. I'm assuming this should work fine too, just not to use the out port that is for the power inserter??
> 
> And the out port where the power inserter would normally be connected, does that need a terminator?
> 
> thanks


All outputs are the same. The power passing is "merely" for when you connect a PI after the splitter. If there isn't a PI being connected to this splitter, it doesn't matter.
All unused ports should be terminated.
When you get your 2-way, use it instead, since the 4-way is like adding another 100' of coax, where the 2-way is only like adding 50'.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> So you think with these relatively short cable runs that this shouldn't be a problem? Thanks for that info. I'll most likely order in the next day or three...


I suspect that in the big picture, the losses due to splitting and insertion (the loss at each of the connectors) are much greater than what comes from the length of the cabling.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> I suspect that in the big picture, the losses due to splitting and insertion (the loss at each of the connectors) are much greater than what comes from the length of the cabling.


:lol: :lol:
The only significant loss being added is from the splitter [about 5 dB].
F-type connector may add 0.1 dB each.
3' of RG6 might be 0.3 dB.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

veryoldschool: Thanks for the info, I was almost sure that was the way things should go together and I will remember to swap to the 2-way when it gets here.

harsh: You're probably right, connections and splitters do take their toll, but I'll be within spec regardless. It is really nice to be able to add a receiver to a current location without having to run another cable under the house. The SWM install just makes things easier.

Now can someone tell me the limits of # of tuners on my current setup. I have a Slimline 5S dish/lnb combo coming to a 4-way splitter.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> :lol: :lol:
> The only significant loss being added is from the splitter [about 5 dB].
> F-type connector may add 0.1 dB each.
> 3' of RG6 might be 0.3 dB.


I would have thought the losses at the connector might be more.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I would have thought the losses at the connector might be more.


At the frequencies used and with the center pin being the center conductor, it's less than other connectors.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Now can someone tell me the limits of # of tuners on my current setup. I have a Slimline 5S dish/lnb combo coming to a 4-way splitter.


With the SWiM LNB, it's 8.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for that info. So I'm 2 receivers or 1 HR away from being maxed out huh?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Thanks for that info. So I'm 2 receivers or 1 HR away from being maxed out huh?


"Or" moving up to a SWiM-16.  :lol:


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> After my install was done, and over these past few days it is apparent to me that I need another HR in my man cave. 2 tuners just isn't enough after you get used to having more at your disposal, which I did with my 722k.
> 
> So I have a 4-way splitter outside, the power one going to my room, to the power inserter and then from the inserter to the HR there now. The other wire coming into that same room goes direct to the Cinema Connection Kit.
> 
> ...


How do you like the speed? Any difference since you just switched?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> How do you like the speed? Any difference since you just switched?


Yeah, I just switched from Dish. If you are looking at switching and you are coming from Dish, then you want to ensure you get HR24s for your HDDVRs. Mine is as quick as both my 612 and 722k with Dish were. But I know from past experience that the HR21,22,23 are pig slow. That isn't just my opinion, there was a poll run right here at this discussion board about that very issue and slow won (lost?) the poll. The HR24 wasn't out yet.

And yes there are differences, if you search on me, you should find a few posts from me talking about the various differences.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> With the SWiM LNB, it's 8.


Refresh me please - Does the ICK count towards the 8?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Yeah, I just switched from Dish. If you are looking at switching and you are coming from Dish, then you want to ensure you get HR24s for your HDDVRs. Mine is as quick as both my 612 and 722k with Dish were. But I know from past experience that the HR21,22,23 are pig slow. That isn't just my opinion, there was a poll run right here at this discussion board about that very issue and slow won (lost?) the poll. The HR24 wasn't out yet.
> 
> And yes there are differences, if you search on me, you should find a few posts from me talking about the various differences.


Not really looking to change anything right now. More like trying to keep up to date.

Right now I'm more interested in National HD. In the near future I'll be taking a closer look with regards to saving money. Dropping Satellite packages, maybe. Lower level of Netflix for sure. Dropping Internet package down to 50Mb download speed from 101Mb speed, etc.

I've had Cable, several company name changes there same location. DirecTV and Dishnetwork. I've been thinking about Fios, however their higher speed Internet packages are not as cheap as my cable companies packages. 
One other turnoff with Fios is the Whole House DVR. I am swimming against the stream there since most want it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Refresh me please - Does the ICK count towards the 8?


No, just tuners.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Refresh me please - Does the ICK count towards the 8?


Can I slap you silly instead? :lol:
\/


dennisj00 said:


> No, just tuners.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Can I slap you silly instead? :lol:
> \/


I need slapping sometimes lol.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Got the HR24 late this afternoon, took about 20 minutes to unbox and get it into place and start the activation/setup process. Then of course the usual force download of the current software. 

Everything went well, quickest add of a receiver I've ever done.

VOS, thanks for the info and help.


----------

